# Cyprien de Rore on key figure of franco-flemish , crruelly underated , why ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I mean Cypriano de Rore music is whiteout a doupt: moving, captivating, vocal dissonance master of the greater artform of polyphony, i have many mass , motets, organ works, his missa are among the prettiest and most elaborated of his era, his chanson genra im not awared of (sadely).

Or you in favor of the following statement in the title or my own observation, i mean there are sizeable amount of his works availabled , yet no one care, but dude like me, so i ask the kind folks at home , on this pain streaking cold day were i live, is De Rore underrated , does his genieous too, his importance

If i would put Cyprien de Rore music between classical composer of same era and of flemish origin i would says his music fit confortably between Adrian Willaert and Roland de Lassus, yes he is that great, prove me im wrong!

Anyone one on talk classical agree whit me, what is your favorite cypriano de rore album (lp or cd).
Hav a good day day reader take care.

:tiphat:

I


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Cipriano de Rore (c1515-1575) was a Flemish composer who worked mainly in Italy. I have one work by him - Missa Praeter rerum seriem - in an album entitled The Tallis Scholars sing Flemish Masters (Gimmel). That is all I know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=Cipriano+de+Rore

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've made two really satisfying De Rore discoveries this past month. One is the new CD by Currende Consort, which has somehow captured all the excitement of a live concert of the Petrarchan madrigals. And the other is a wonderfully realistically recorded CD of music by De Rore and De Wert by Musica Sercreta. Both highly recommendable - though beware that there's a lot of poetry recitation in the van Nevel CD - I've used file processing software to cut it out, but if you're playing the CD that's not possible,







.


----------

